# Strobes in NBS chevy headlamps?



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

Has anyone put strobes in the headlights of a new chevy? If so do you have a pic? Just got done putting the harness in for my plow and it didn't look like there was enough room. I took the whelen 90wt 4 bulb out of my Ford and want to put it in my new truck. With the ford I had a worl of room in the headlights! Your thoughts please


----------



## itchyfishnv (Sep 7, 2004)

bring em to my garage well fit em in there.


----------



## pyro29 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you have a Whelen service center / authorized installer, not just a dealer, they can tell you exactly where they should go. As stupid as this may sound, they do testing on OEM lamp assemblies to find the optically "best" installation point. I nver believed it myself until it was confirmed to me by a couple people I know who work at their headquarters in Chester.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Try this link for placement:
http://www.elightbars.org/bb/safety-lighting-install-thread-11-10-07-vt33271.html

Its on another forum, but it has close up pictures showing where the strobes were put.
Hope it helps.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

elightbars.org is a great resource. This post in particular was very helpful.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

wounder y they do not work hit the switch a couple times then they work what is going on here ?????:crying:


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

big bird;457806 said:


> wounder y they do not work hit the switch a couple times then they work what is going on here ?????:crying:


What are you talking about? Your question has nothing to do with this thread. Post more info and maybe we can help you out.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i have a set of strobes , they worked fine now all of a suden you have to flip the switch a bunch of times then they work


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

big bird;457813 said:


> i have a set of strobes , they worked fine now all of a suden you have to flip the switch a bunch of times then they work


What type of system? Who makes it? Factory switch? Is it new or used?


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

rcpd34;457826 said:


> What type of system? Who makes it? Factory switch? Is it new or used?


the power supply is whellen switch is a w direct


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

oo yea it used 3years old


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

big bird;457835 said:


> oo yea it used 3years old


You still didn't answer the questions. If I had to guess, if all tubes are effected and it's an intermittant problem, it's probably the power supply going bad.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

i think its going bad wtf this sucks :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

big bird;457848 said:


> i think its going bad wtf this sucks :crying::crying::crying:


Lemme know what you have; I may have a replacement.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

rcpd34;457849 said:


> Lemme know what you have; I may have a replacement.


sos660a power supply for 6 bulbs


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

big bird;457854 said:


> sos660a power supply for 6 bulbs


Are you running 6 tubes or just 4?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

harley hauler;448068 said:


> Has anyone put strobes in the headlights of a new chevy? If so do you have a pic? Just got done putting the harness in for my plow and it didn't look like there was enough room. I took the whelen 90wt 4 bulb out of my Ford and want to put it in my new truck. With the ford I had a worl of room in the headlights! Your thoughts please


I have. I decided to remove the lower marker bulb in each head lamp and use the hole for the strobe. Turn signals are bright, markers fine - I really don't think I lost anything.

You do have to remove the radiator cowl, grill, grill bracket and there are three screws holding the head in place. Then swing it gently forward while rotating it into toward the center of the grill.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

big bird;457813 said:


> i have a set of strobes , they worked fine now all of a suden you have to flip the switch a bunch of times then they work


Well ... does this happen when it's dry out and has been dry for 8 hours or more??? Or does this issue seem to happen when the truck has moisture on it?


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

rcpd34;457897 said:


> Are you running 6 tubes or just 4?


runing 4 found out there is a rip in the line fixed it now its all good


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

scottL;458236 said:


> Well ... does this happen when it's dry out and has been dry for 8 hours or more??? Or does this issue seem to happen when the truck has moisture on it?


when its wet out only


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

big bird;459183 said:


> when its wet out only


Go around to each head, connector or anything exposed. Somewhere a little moisture is getting in. There is a protection circuit in the power units which shut off the head(s) when moisture/short happens.

I've run into your exact experience before. I went through everything with silicone and sealed it all, including those 'weather tight' connectors.


----------



## big bird (Nov 12, 2007)

scottL;459279 said:


> Go around to each head, connector or anything exposed. Somewhere a little moisture is getting in. There is a protection circuit in the power units which shut off the head(s) when moisture/short happens.
> 
> I've run into your exact experience before. I went through everything with silicone and sealed it all, including those 'weather tight' connectors.


sounds good what a pain in the butt lol


----------



## harley hauler (Nov 20, 2003)

mine did the same thing in my ford! the problem the connections at the rev. lights would get wet from s**t coming from the tires finding it's way up to the lights. Solved that by putting heat shrink tubing over the connectors solved the problem


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Did they start popping too? Just get some clear aquarium sealant and backfill the AMP connectors. Problem solved.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I have started using Weather Proof connectors on all my strobe installs. Amp connectors get wet, salty and problematic. Diagnosing can be difficult sometimes. The WP connectors only add about $12.00 to the cost of the strobe kits and are well worth it.


----------

